# More Favorites



## cacarpetbagger (Jan 15, 2012)

Playing around with my camera trying to get better pics.  More work to do on that.


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Jan 15, 2012)

Lediards Old Dominion Mint Julep


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Jan 15, 2012)

Another shot.


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Jan 15, 2012)

Couple of these were dug back in the 70's.


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Jan 15, 2012)

Some western meds.


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Jan 15, 2012)

The amber one is a LP dodge fro Newburgh New York.


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Jan 15, 2012)

Very Spicey.


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Jan 15, 2012)

New York State finds.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jan 16, 2012)

Very nice old bottles Steve.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jan 16, 2012)

Some great looking stuff! Love that Lediards! The Dodge is a tough one too! Thanks for sharing []

 ~Tim


----------



## sloughduck (Jan 17, 2012)

Whats the one on the left can't read the embossing


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 17, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: cacarpetbagger
> 
> Playing around with my camera trying to get better pics.  More work to do on that.


 

 Love this first group, also the spices, Mercant's and Harrisons...but, heck they're all super nice. Thanks for showing them.


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Jan 17, 2012)

There are several on the left ya can't read, sorry still trying to improve my photography.  I think you mean the amber med, It is a Rheumatic Liniment LP Dodge Newburgh New York.  The embossing on the front is weak and double struck.


----------

